# Best Scherzo



## Krisena (Jul 21, 2012)

Sorry, folks, thread already over. :/


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

NOW it's over.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

Mendelssohn from first piano trio.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Dvorak - Symphony #9 - Movement 3


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

In a symphony: Walton 1.
It's marked _Presto con malizia_ - 'presto, with malice' (!)






Previn's old RCA version with the LSO is still the one to beat - a lot more bite than Bychkov above. I can't find it on YT or Spotify. Spotify does have the composer's even older account which is worth comparing with Bychkov - Walton's extra briskness is to the work's advantage, but Previn's control of the orchestra and attention to detail is better still.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2014)

Well, perhaps not 'the best' but this one by Igor's quite fun...


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

This is certainly not the best scherzo ever, but there's something amazing and very moving about it:


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

The scherzo from Bruckner's symphony #9 must be a contender. A devil, an angel, or just death knocking at the door?


----------



## AH music (Mar 25, 2014)

A few favourites that come to mind:-

Haydn - String Quartet Op 33 no 3 "Bird"
Mendelssohn - Symphony no 3 "Scottish"
Hummel - Septet Op 74
Czerny - Piano Sonata no 10 Op 268, bonus - Piano Sonata no 8 Op 144
Arensky - Piano Trio no 1 Op 32


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Just because nobody has mentioned this so far...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Chopin, Scherzo #2 in b flat minor.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2014)

One of my favourites - 3rd movement, Beethoven's Symphony no. 3


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Luciano Berio ~ Sinfonia; scherzo, 3rd movement...










_Tremendous_ is oceans deep beneath any adequate word for it.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mendelssohn's approach to the Scherzo is the best approach ever. Mendelssohn conjures up a magical world of fairies, gnomes and goblins. With that being said, my favorite is Brahms


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

I'll go with Shostakovich's.....






(maybe not note perfect.. but I bet that was fun to play!..)


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Bruckner, exclusively. Take your pick, 1 - 9.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Bruckner 7 is awesome.
Mahler 2 movement 3 is very nice as well. I like the sort of carousel effect it has.
Also Tchaikovksy 1 has a special place with me.
and I need to listen to lots more


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

DeepR said:


> Mahler 2 movement 3 is very nice as well. I like the sort of carousel effect it has.





PetrB said:


> Luciano Berio ~ Sinfonia; scherzo, 3rd movement...


Huh? Wait a minute......


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Just to be different, Beethoven Quartet Opus 135


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm not even the biggest fan of Mendelssohn and yet I'm posting another piece of his. This recording's definitely the best for this piece, and the Scottish symphony:


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

It should be changed to best schezros there is not just one great one.The GAMES by BEETHOVEN,SCHUBERT,DVORAK,TCHAIKOVSKY
,SCHUMANN & DUKAS are great to me.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Nope nope nope and nope 

This trumps all:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Nope nope nope and nope
> 
> This trumps all:


Glazunov at his most sparkling. Could almost be from _The Seasons_. He's at his best when not being too serious.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

...............


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Woodduck said:


> Glazunov at his most sparkling. Could almost be from _The Seasons_. He's at his best when not being too serious.


Isn't that ironic?? Considering he never looked anything but gloomy in any of his photographs. How can someone who looked so stoic on the outside be THAT happy and charming in his music? One of classical music's best unexplained paradoxes. :lol:

Enjoy my music. _That's an order._









But I am facetious. I think Glazunov doesn't look that gloomy in his pictures, more introverted, sensitive, even a little bit lonesome...


----------

